# Found my Glock - need a holster (?)



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

I just bought the 23 gen 3 and will need a holster. I understand it will be a personal preference however a nudge in the right direction would help.
I would like the option to wear concealed albeit outside waistband, at the same time I'll wear mostly for protection on my land. Fully exposed and easy to get to. Hiking, riding a tractor and just plain doing work. I'm thinking the heavy duty plastic type would protect the gun the best but would like experienced feedback if possible. (Preferably holds extra clip)
Also, the only spot I have in my vehicle would be under the steering wheel. I've seen ones that mount in that area but are they any good? This would be a separate holster.
Thanks for any help
Jim


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

There are a number of holsters that you can choose, but I like the BladeTech Ambi-Klipt. See below:

IWB Klipt Ambi Holster | Blade Tech | Holsters

A nice OTW holster is the Safariland ALS paddle holster. See below:

Safariland® Model 6378 ALS® Paddle Holster

For the truck, I usually either have it in my glove box, center console or wedged btwn the console and the seat for easy access.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JimNAZ:
No kidding? I just bought the same gun last week. You can use a Blackhawk size 08 for that gun and for a wide variety of others of similar size. They come with a retention strap or you can carry without it. The gun does not snag in the holster nor is it too tight. I use it as an everyday holster and have been carrying a Glock G30 in it for quite some time both concealed and open and it is holding up very well. They are not that expensive, under $30 and are available at Walmarts or Cal Ranch Stores, probably others. I like it better than some of the more expensive leather holsters that I have. For under $30 you can't go wrong. They also make one that comes with a magazine pouch attached and clips on to your belt that can be reversed for ambidextrous carry. I wouldn't recommend hard plastic it will do a number on the guns finish if you get dirt and dust inside, something to keep in mind if your kicking up a lot of dust. Especially if you're working the land. Seligman? I'm just an hour and a half south of you, been up that way many times. Wife and I eat at Lilo's and as rail fans we like to go on Crookton Rd. for some great train watching and pictures.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The two kydex holsters for the G19/23 that I like are the Fobus Evolution belt holster and the Comp-Tac belt holster. I do not care for the standard Fobus and would recommend avoiding that one. The Evolution series is fine. The Comp-Tac belt holster is very strong and has no cant to it.

Both of these should serve you well with what you have mentioned are some of your requirements.


----------



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Good stuff to think about!
Desertman - we are off Crookton Rd on Westwood Ranch (Crookton Overpass)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JimNAZ:
I know exactly where that is! We stood on the overpass (Old Route 66) as the intermodal stack trains rumbled beneath our feet. Got some great video's. We could have jumped on top and got a free ride to California! On second thought I'd rather not set foot in California. If you know what I mean. Have fun with that G23, Glocks are great pistols! Can't wait to try out my newest acquisition.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I order all my holsters from FIST Holster Co. They can custom make any holster for your need.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I love my Bianchi #58 PI. It started out stiff and tight, but as it broke in it is like a great pair of boots. It is comfortable and keeps the G19 snug and close at the 3:30 like it should be. If you try it you won't regret it. 
GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another Blade Tech fan here. Good stuff.

For a cheap alternative, you also might want to take a look at the Uncle Mikes belt/paddle holster (comes with hardware for both types of attachment). You'll need a size 21 for the Glock 19 right-hand (also fits the G17). Adjustable tension screws, very secure, fast draw, cheap enough to use hard and replace it if it breaks or gets lost. I've used these holsters for years for local competitions and woodswalking/hiking gear.

Amazon.com : Uncle Mike's Tactical Kydex Open Top Hip Holster with Paddle and Belt Loop Accessories, Black : Gun Holsters : Sports & Outdoors

(I'm not connected to these companies in any way, other than being a satisfied past customer)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are not concerned too much with 'concealability,' the Blackhawk Serpa is a pretty good Kydex holster that can be used with a paddle, or on a belt for a flatter profile. It has a built in retention feature that releases quickly with a proper draw (finger along the slide). I carry a G20 in mine, when in the woods, and it is very comfortable when configured with the paddle. If I want to use it in public, however, I need a loose cover garment.


----------



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks again for suggestions. Geez, and I thought it was difficult to decide on which Glock to get! 
I'm going to Cabelas today so maybe they have a couple different ones I can put my hands on. Without having experience, I'm thinking I'd like to go with the paddle or paddle/belt combo for easy removal. Make sense?


----------



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Well I went to Cabelas and Sportsmans warehouse and the only holster I could find from the above suggestions was the Blackhawk. Does the Kydex scratch the gun at all? Is it better to have an opening at the bottom or completely enclosed?

Thx


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Kydex is going to wear the finish on the gun, but if you're concerned about that you probably shouldn't carry or use it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

With Kydex, some wear is expected... it'll look like shiny spots near the muzzle (usually corners or edges) rather than scratches. As far as open or closed bottom, it's up to you... I have some closed and some open. Unless your caught in a rain storm it shouldn't be an issue either way. 

Wear marks on guns give them character and are a sign of use... my guns are either for carry or safe queens.... decide what your gun(s) will be. 

As far as Glock goes... I think the finish on older gens was better than what's on the gen 4's being produced.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree...there are some guns that are just for keeping, and some for using.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JimNAZ:
I've been using my Blackhawk holster for about 3 years now with no ill effects. Excessive amounts of dirt in any holster will accelerate wear on any guns finish. A lot will depend on the environment that you are in while carrying the gun. Obviously a fully enclosed holster will give the most protection, it's major drawback is getting to the weapon quickly in case of an emergency. Same for using a strap, not so much of an issue while hiking or on your tractor. But out and about in public for self defense a strap or fully enclosed holster could indeed be a hinderance. I prefer to have the open holster as it will accommodate different length guns. I rarely use a strap or retention devise unless I'm hiking into somewhat difficult terrain. Using a strap, retention devise or fully enclosed holster would also be preferable while riding dirt bikes, ATV's or similar types of off road vehicles. As I've mentioned the Blackhawk holster is not that expensive, it's worth trying it out. You could spend over $75 or more for a good leather holster and if it does not suit your needs you'll be out that amount of money. I've gone that route before and have some nice leather dust collectors. Some have been great, some have been awkward and uncomfortable. Others have held the gun too tight preventing easy access. This especially applies to holsters that were made for specific guns. Finding a good holster is like finding a great pair of boots or shoes. You will also need a good sturdy belt preferably one that is designed for carrying a gun. This will keep the gun in a steady position instead of flopping around. As "DJ Niner" stated "I'm not connected to these companies in any way" either. I'm only speaking from my own personal experience.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

As a side note:
Any type of gun with any type of finish if carried often enough will develop some holster wear in any type of holster of any material. About the only exception is a highly polished all stainless steel firearm, it too will develop some wear but can easily be polished out to match the rest of the guns finish. Obviously this does not apply to bead blasted or brushed stainless steel finishes in which shiny mirror like spots will develop. Blued guns are the biggest offender for holster wear. With the exception of a very few, most new guns do not have a blued finish anymore. The finishes used now are much more durable than what was used in the past. Of course there are exceptions to this depending on the manufacturer. I bought a used CZ 40 P which had some deep scratches on the side of it's aluminum alloy frame. I refinished the frame using "Dura Coat". But first I had to get the scratches out. I can attest to the fact that removing that old finish was a real pain in the ass using different grits of wet or dry sandpaper starting with 220 down to 600. Leading me to believe that it was one tough finish to begin with. Some of the factory finishes, not all of them are nothing more than paint. Let the buyer beware!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

On the subject of open vs. closed bottom; ask yourself this: Do I regularly sit or fall down in areas where there may be soft dirt, mud, snow, or anything else that could forced into the holster bottom and plug the barrel of my pistol? If the answer is yes, a closed-bottom holster might be a better way to go. Generally, I use open-bottom holsters for inside waistband use (IWB), and closed-bottom rigs for belt and paddle holsters that stay outside my pants. There are exceptions (the Uncle Mikes paddle rigs linked above have an open bottom), so it's not a ironclad rule for me, but if you have/use on open bottom holster outdoors, you need to think about the conditions, and remember to check your pistol barrel if something unexpected like a fall should occur.


----------



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Nope, I'll be using (carrying) mine all the time, and I plan on keeping it till death do us part. So you are right. I should not be concerned with wear marks from a holster.
You do have me thinking about an open or closed bottom. I will be in dust and dirt a lot! Maybe I need to think about having 2 holsters. (???)
Desertman, so a closed bottom holster is harder to draw from? Why?

Thx


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Dust and dirt might make a good case for using a flap holster. They are slower to draw from (some, a LOT slower), but they protect the pistol better than most any other holster type.

I have a couple of the military-style woven nylon flap holsters, designed for the Beretta 92, that will also work with the longer Glocks (G17, G34). They can be configured to use just the flap, or a thumb-break strap UNDER the flap (the idea being, if you thought you might need the pistol soon, you'd unfasten the flap and tuck it behind the belt, providing faster access to the pistol, but the thumb-break strap still keeps the pistol secured in the holster until it is needed).

If you get a flap holster, plan on practicing with it a lot, so its use becomes second nature.


----------



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks DJ. I'm not that concerned about covering the top of the gun (unless I should be). I'm just wondering about the bottom of the holster and the barrel being exposed.
Just a newbe asking a lot of questions


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JimNAZ:
Closed or open bottom the draw is still the same for the Blackhawk holster. The Blackhawk is designed to fit several different guns of approximately the same size. That, to me gives it an advantage as I've used it for different guns none of which snagged in the holster resulting in an easy draw. Some types of holsters are molded to fit specific guns some tend to be too tight which will affect the draw. Not a bad idea for you to select a couple of different types of holsters. Of course you do not have to buy them all at once. Start out with one and see how you like it. I have several different types including shoulder holsters which are great if you want to carry more than one gun. For example when I go out into the desert I'll carry an S&W Governor loaded with .410 shot shells in a belt holster and a Glock G30 .45 in a shoulder rig. There are many different types of shoulder holsters available finding the right one can be a chore. Especially if you want to conceal the gun while wearing it, and or finding one that is comfortable. You also have to spend some time adjusting it to fit your body. Concealing a gun in Arizona it is not so much of an issue as open carry is legal. If you are like most of us you will probably end up getting more than one gun and acquire different holsters for them. If at some time you decide to get a smaller gun such as an S&W J frame or small semi auto you might want to consider a pocket holster. I've carried guns for 35 years in all sorts of holsters inside the waistband, outside the waistband, shoulder, pocket etc. having an open or closed bottom has never been an issue. I really do feel that the Blackhawk or something similar will suit your needs for a long while.


----------



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Well I went back and got the Blackhawk. I'm not a fan of buying without seeing and holding so for my first holster I didn't want to order off the Internet.
I got the paddle style and it fits nice and seems comfortable but I have not put a full day in of wearing it. I also like the retaining clip over just the gun snapping into place like the blade holster.
Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------

